

How Kittyo Used “The MacGyver Trick” to Raise $200,000 in 2 Weeks on Kickstarter - clayhebert
http://crowdfundinghacks.com/how-kittyo-used-the-macgyver-trick-to-crush-their-kickstarter-goal/

======
mojoe
I read the article to try and figure out what the "MacGyver Trick" was, and
from what I can tell the "trick" is "plan ahead". There's some interesting
info in the article, but IMO the MacGyver analogy is incredibly contrived, and
linkbait-ish.

~~~
clayhebert
@mojoe Thanks for your feedback. Sorry it came across that way. I've helped
50+ projects raise over $5M and almost nobody plans ahead or collects a bunch
of emails ahead of time. I was trying to use the MacGyver analogy to defusing
a bomb as an easy way to relate and an example of how to not put yourself in
that situation. Hopefully the landing page analysis was helpful.

